# Toro 521



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a 1986 Toro 521 for sale. $50 with no engine on it. Bought it for a project but haven't got the time to work on it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

free shipping ???


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

wish I could.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

it's complete except for an engine


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

storm2410 said:


> it's complete except for an engine


It may generate more interest if you post a few pics of it and its location.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

engine not included.
Location is NY


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Offer it for Free, and You'll Hear Nothing but Crickets. Ask how I know...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would buy it if i was closer, i had one and its probably the best 2 stage that toro ever made


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Need a Tecumseh engine for it?


----------

